# termometro digital sin micro ni pic´s



## electronicfish (Jul 14, 2010)

Que tal compañeros de forosdeelectronica.com

Pues veran , quiero hacer un termometro digital con compuertas o con lo que se pueda , solo que no lleve microcontroladores o pic´s ya que no eh visto nada de eso aun , solo eh visto flip flops circuitos logicos contadores , etc ,etc.

Quiero hacerlo con display doble de anodo o de catdo comun.

Pero aun no se de donde partir , no se que utilizar , muchosme han dicho que utilize de sensor el LM35 pero no tengo idea de como hacerlo , apenas hace unas 10 horas se me ocurrio la idea .

Ojala me puedan ayudar o darme una explicaciuon de mas o menos como lo podria hacer.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 14, 2010)

busca lo referente a conversores analogo a digital como el adc0800
busca termómetros hay mucha información...


----------



## coco1986 (Jul 14, 2010)

Lo que te podria comentar es que uses un ADC0804, que es un converitdor analogo a digital, podrias tomar de referencia el LM35 para la entrada.


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 14, 2010)

Concuerdo con lo anterior, y hace tiempo hice lo que propones, usando las compuertas para la conversion de binario -que te bota el ADC- a BCD que es lo que va en los decos 7447...
Creème que es un trabajo bastante complejo para la realizacion, utilice como 3 protoboards... pero bueno...si es posible.


----------



## electronicfish (Jul 15, 2010)

Gracias por sus comentarios me sirven de mucho , solo una cosa , jamas eh utilizado los ADC y no tengo ni idea como funcionan , alguien tiene alguna pagina donde pueda ver como funcionan y que hacen estos integradis ( me imagino que son integrados o me equivoco?? )
en fin creo que tendre que estudiar un poco de estos componentes antes de hacer una locura  

Bueno muchisimas gracias por decirme esto , empezare a estudiar sobre esto y tratare de hacer el circuito , ya que alla terminado se los mostrare , quizas tambien le sirva a alguien.

muchisimas gracias.


----------



## penrico (Jul 15, 2010)

Podés usar el ICL7107 con un LM35. El LM35 te da una tensión proporcional a la temperatura, y el ICL7107 es un integrado usado en los testers. Con esas dos cosas resolves el termómetro


----------



## Zforos (Jul 15, 2010)

Hola, otra opcion es el par CA3162 que es un conversor ADC de 10bits (1024 cuentas), con salida BCD y el CA3161, el cual  convierte de BCD a 7 Segmentos mutiplexado lo cual requeririas para manejar Display de led. Utilizando 3 transitores del tipo BC3xx  podes manejar la corriente suficiente que requieren los ánodo común. Lo interesante del este chip es que tiene 2 velocidades de muestreo en pantalla.


----------



## cerebroo (Jul 15, 2010)

Podes revisar el datasheet del ADC0804, no es tan complicado...


----------



## GreenLanternX (Jul 15, 2010)

bastante coincidencia, hace un par de semanas tuve que armar uno similar, pero en lugar de usar display de 7 segmentos tuve que leer los datos desde el puerto paralelo y desplegarlo en la pantalla del pc, lo que te puedo decir es que la salida del adc te entrega un valor decimal de 8 bits por lo que si usas los displays (con sus traductores correspondientes) obtendras un valor hexadecimal (si hacen 18 grados obtendras un 12 en los displays) lo mas parecido a esta  ultima parte que tuve que hacer fue desplegar los segundos del pc en 2 display asi que para que a la vista diera el valor correcto tuve que enmascarar la salida de forma que si tenia 25 segundos debia enviar 25 hexa (37 decimal)


----------



## electronicfish (Jul 15, 2010)

Ok amigos creoque lo que me han dicho me hare estudiar bastante jejeje , nunca habia salida de utilizar circuitos TTL nunca pase de utilizar la seria 74lsxx , creo que sera hora de iniciar a estudiar nuevas cosas.

En unos 5 dias les vendre a decir que tal va el pequeño reto del termometro.

Saludos a todos y que dios los bendiga.


----------



## octavio2 (Jul 16, 2010)

¿por que motivo no quieres usar microcontroladores?
Seria la opcion mas sencilla,ya que un solo chip te hace todas las funciones y mas.
Por ejemplo el atmega16u4 ya incluye un sensor de temperatura (poco preciso) y puedes conectar los leds directamente a los puertos,o pasar los datos al ordenador a traves del puerto usb.Ademas este chip tampoco necesita un programador ,se puede programar a traves del puerto usb. Hay que saber algo de programacion y ser un poco artista para hacer bien el circuito.


----------



## electronicfish (Jul 16, 2010)

Bueno , la razon es un facil octavio2 lo que pasa es que aun no me han enseñado nada de microcontroladores ni programacion , en mi escuela voy en 4to semestre y acabamos de ver circuitos hechos atravez de flip flop , hasta ahora lo que me han enseñado es puro TTL es decir puras compuertas contadores , decodificadores , flip flop , etc , etc.

Aunque ya el prox... semestre me vendrian enseñando en mi escuela lo de microcontroladores  pero por ahora no se si podria programar ya qeue no se nada de programacion por el momento.

Por esa sencilla razon no puedo utilizar los micro/pic´s , espero me comprendan por que si mehabian dicho que con micro pero la cosa es esta , que aun no se como utilizarlos.

Saludos de nuevo.


----------



## penrico (Jul 16, 2010)

electronicfish:

 Si bien es cierto, con un microcontrolador resolvés el problema más facil. Vas a ver que cuando empieces a trabajar de la electrónica. Muchas veces va a ser mejor resolver un circuito con hardware sólo. Donde no haya microcontroladores. No es pecado resolver un problema con hardware puro, y es una buena práctica. Especialmente si te dedicas a diseñar equipos que serán producidos en masa o en grandes cantidades, donde lo importante es la reducción de costos. Por lo general, un circuito resuelto por lógica pura, o hardware sólo termina resultando más económico que algo resuelto por un micro. En contraposición, un circuito resuelto con un microcontrolador, normalmente es más chico en tamaño y más flexible ya que permite resolver situaciones que con hardware puro sería mucha implementación.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jul 16, 2010)

Para manejar el Adc que te dijieron no necesitas saber nada de uC, lo unico que deberias saber es que:

Acd -> Convierte una señal analogica a una digital, es decir pasa una tension a valores binarios.

Saber con que nivel de referencia trabajas. Ej. si trabajo con 5v (tension maxima a la que quiero que convierta el Adc) y el Adc es de 8bits, entonces cada nivel del adc valdra 5v/256=19mV. Ej. si el valor a la salida es 00000010 binario, que equivale al nivel 2, estara sensando una señal de 40mV aproximadamente.

Despues la conexion del Adc figura claramente en la hoja de datos.

Con el adc te ahorras tener que llenarte de comparadores para obtener la temperatura con un valor digitial.


----------



## octavio2 (Jul 19, 2010)

Hace unos meses yo tampoco sabia mucho de microcontroladores,ni siquiera sabia hacer circuitos impresos , sabia bastante de programacion pero para la plataforma x86.Pero gracias a internet el autoaprendizaje es mas facil que nunca,y tu ademas tienes profesores  para hacerles consultas ,aunque es probable que te digan de hacerlo con puertas logicas como ejercicio.Con puertas logicas es mas caro porque hacen falta muchos chips y tambien mas trabajo.Yo el cacharro de la foto ya lo programe como termometro y ahora estoy intentando hacer una targeta de sonido.No es tan dificil como parece.Si el termometro no requiere mucha precision ,lo puedes hacer con un solo transistor, un led que indique caliente/frio  tecnicamente ya seria digital


----------



## electronicfish (Jul 30, 2010)

muy bien creo que ya entendi perfectamente de hecho estoy por terminar el circuito que me ayduaria a hacer esto , solo que quiero probarlo en un simulador , pero no se que simulador logre sacar un ADC0804 y es que quiero estar completamente seguro de que el circuito funciona , por favor si alguien sabe que simulador me logra sacar el ADC les agradeceria que me dijeran cual por favor , solo tengo el simulador de livewire y el de proteus , por favor alguien me podria ayudar.

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Jul 31, 2010)

El proteus lo simula perfectamente...
mira este post...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/configuracion-adc0804-4067/
saludos


----------



## electronicfish (Ago 3, 2010)

Hola de nuevo !!!

Amigo lubeck , no he entendido muy bien lo que tengo que poner en el pin 9 , me podrias explicar esa parte es lo ultimo que me falta.

Saludos


----------



## lubeck (Ago 3, 2010)

Prueba conectandolo al positivo de la fuente es el voltaje de referencia...
saludos...


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 3, 2010)

Con el pin 9 es donde fijas la referencia de tu ADC, tal como te comente antes. Para tener una buena conversion lo ideal es que tu nivel de referencia sea lo suficientemente grande para trabajar con el rango de tu señal, pero a la vez no demasiado, para no perder resolucion en la medicion. 

Vos estas usando el LM35, antes que nada podes llegar a tener inconvenientes con las ºT negativas (si es que realmente queres medir ese rango), para lo cual vas a tener hacer una modificacion (fig. 7 del datasheet), para mas detalles fijate aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/duda-adc-temperaturas-bajo-0-c-39548/

Volviendo a tu duda, el LM35 en teoria puede medir desde -55ºC hasta 150ºC, con una variacion de 10mV/ºC, por lo cual tu rango de operacion seran de:

Rango=[150ºC-(-55ºC)]*10mV/ºC=2,05v.

Si usas el circuito de la figura 7, la salida (+) la conectas a la entrada (+) del adc y lo mismo con la negativa (este Adc tiene entrada diferencial).

Para facilitar el calculo suponemos que tu rango es de 2v (obviamos los ultimos 5ºC), entonces nivel de referencia debera ser de 2v, por lo tanto en el pin 9 deberias imponer una tension=Vref/2=1v. Si usas un divisor resistivo 1k y 5k1 mas o menos estas fijando 1v.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 3, 2010)

Lo lógico sería hacer un conversor en rampa o algo semejante; el conversor ADC integrado dará una señal binaria que no se puede atacar a unos displays bcd.

Así que la idea es algo así:
Un contador de dos décadas con sus displays que cuenta una señal de reloj constante.
Para parar y resetear se usa un comparador que compara de una parte una señal en diente de sierra y de otra la lectura analógica; dependiendo de la temperatura para de contar antes o después, así el display muestra un número que es la temperatura si está "hábilmente calibrado" 
Para no ver los números "bailando" se puede jugar con las líneas de control de los decodificadores a 7 segmentos o poner un lach en el contador o algo semejante.


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 4, 2010)

Usando este Adc, despues va a tener que usar logica tradicional para convertir el numero de 8bits a varios digitos de bcd natural, ese es el precio que tenes que pagar por no usar uC.


----------



## electronicfish (Ago 7, 2010)

hola de nuevo amigos !!!

bueno ya eh estado haciendo el circuiti , pero el simulador saca varios errores y no se que hacer.

me pueden ayudar , adjunto el circuito , lo que pasa es que dice NO MODEL SPICIFIED  en 3 elementos que son los amplificadores operacionales y el 185 que utilizo para pasar de BCD a binario , alguien me podria decir que hacer , adjunto una imagen del circuito en proteus7.6 sp4

Ver el archivo adjunto ADC0804 termometro digital.rar



por favor ayudenme.

Saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda que evienen dando.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2010)

No veo bien el esquema ¿Puedes subirlo a mas resolución o en pdf?, no soy capaz de leer las referencias


----------



## electronicfish (Ago 7, 2010)

mas resolucion la pagina ya no me permite lo subire en docuMento de word.

Ver el archivo adjunto WORD ADC termometro digital.rar

Saludos.


----------



## lubeck (Ago 7, 2010)

Los errores los marca el lm358 seleccionaste el que dice no Simulatior model seleciona otro y fijate que diga spice model y algo mas... en la parte superior derecha del simulador...

el 74185 creo que no se puede simular en proteus necesitarias encontrar alguna libreria que lo tenga... no es facil...

saludos

PD... al parecer no funciona la configuracion de los ampop....


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Ago 8, 2010)

Otra cosa que veo en el ADC:

- Los pulsos que mandas a /WR tienen que ser lo suficientemente lentos para que el ADC termine de convertir, por ej 1mSeg o 2mSeg (el Adc le toma al menos 100uSeg por conversion en el mejor de los casos, y ademas tenes que hacer la lectura)

- /INT es un pin de salida usado para los uC (no de entrada como lo estas conectando), ese en principio no lo deberias usar. 

(Propuesta: Podrias usarlo para no tener que usar un circuito generador de clock, es decir, deberias mandarle al menos 1 pulso para que arranque la 1era conversion a /WR (circuito R-C), despues usando este puerto conectando una logica en el medio (una compuerta OR), lo conectas /WR para que le de la orden de volver a convertir.)

- Vref/2 no esta conectado a nada, por lo tanto el Adc no tiene referencia alguna a la hora de convertir, le da lo mismo 1v que 2v.

- El pote esta de mas.

- ¿Con que niveles de tension pensas trabajar? ojo cuanto amplificas la tension si tu rango de operacion es de 2v.


----------

